# My Itty Bitty, Teeney Tiny, Itsy Bitsy MAC "Collection" :)



## xkatietron (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey everyone!!!
So, I have been a long time MAC admirer from afar, but I never had the money to pay for it. Now, however, I have a wonderful paying job and I can finally own MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have only been collection MAC since June 6th (thats a week from when this is posted) so I think I'm on the right track. When I get paid on the 20th and I'm gonna get some foundation (I have Coastal Scents brushes and I think they're working fine!) and some Strobe Liquid. Hurray!!










So as you can see, I don't have very much haha. I want to get Woodwinked and Mulch very, very soon. Are there any other products that you guys think I should get? I would love to know what you guys use the most!

Thank you everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahhah, i just like that smiley


----------



## ppalada (Jun 13, 2008)

hey not a bad start!! u got some pretty colors. Hmm, as for other colors, maybe some highlight colors like shroom? or some greens. cool heat would be a great collection to stock up on the teals and blues. 
oh, i like that smiley too, it's funny.


----------



## xkatietron (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks ppalada. 
Yeah I was thinking about Shroom, too! 
I have blue/green eyes so that cool heat sounds like a great collection!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 13, 2008)

You have a great start!


----------



## MonBlanCesS (Jun 13, 2008)

Its nice that you know about this site to guide you...I absolutely love to use Naked Lunch like everyday as my highlihter.


----------



## cuiran (Jun 13, 2008)

great


----------



## Jot (Jun 13, 2008)

great start, pretty colours


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice start, I LOVE fix+ x


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 13, 2008)

wow that's a much better start than mine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love the colours >.<


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 13, 2008)

good starter collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love your shadows


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd get some tendertones and some eyeshadows from cool heat.


----------



## n_c (Jun 13, 2008)

Those are all great colors! Good start


----------



## trollydolly (Jun 13, 2008)

depot ur eye shadows then u can get a lipstick with b2m!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 13, 2008)

Lovely start to a collection!  Mulch and Woodwinked were my *almost* first MAC purchases and I still love them as much as I did then.

If you have the money, definately start investing in some good brushes because they make all the difference! And the 187 is LOVE!


----------



## chickenkebob (Jun 13, 2008)

that looks like an awesome collection! I'm just starting out and got MAC Fix+ too! =)


----------



## Hilly (Jun 13, 2008)

nice goodies!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 13, 2008)

Yay for you!


----------



## vcanady (Jun 14, 2008)

Those are all gorgeous colors!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 14, 2008)

nice start


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Nov 16, 2008)

not a bad start at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



love the colors


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 16, 2008)

nice collection!


----------



## User93 (Nov 17, 2008)

Thats a great start! Congrats with a nice job! Im so glad you can fulfill your mac retail dream


----------

